# Just Pets? *sigh*



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 26, 2010)

I think this is more of a vent, I know i haven't been on here in a while. My big horse has been in training with a trainer for the past month so i have been working with the donkeys. Just longing them in the round pen. But they don't walk or trot with out being hit with the whip, which i don't like




Ive tried different strategies and everything and nothing seems to work. And this is the problem i have always had with them, since day one. Part of me think's it's 'me' and another part thinks it's them. Are they not cut out to be anything but pets? I want at least one of them to drive, Aura physically can't handle it. Leia is just Leia. I really don't have the time or effort to put into two animals that i can't do anything with. Im going off to collage next year, im staying close to home but i just won't have the time, and any time i have will be put into Fee. Is it fair to them to just keep them as pets? Could they be better off being sold/adopted to someone who just wants pets? I have so much going though my head right now i can't figure it all out.

*sigh* ~Ian


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2010)

Why not "just" pets, I"m sure they won't mind, most equines would probably prefer to just be pasture puffs, rather than go to work (there are always exceptions). If you enjoy them, then consider them your little hairy destressors, your therapy, whatever you want to call it.

I do know donkeys and mules think about work/training a bit differently than hroses, have you looked into donkey specific training ideas? Let me see if I can find Meredith Hodges website, she specializes in donkeys and mules, training them to do just about anything, perhaps you'd gain some insight there... Found it, its the Lucky Three Ranch: http://www.luckythreeranch.com/ Good Luck.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2010)

Our animals that are "just pets" are some of the most beloved parts of our lives!!! "Just a pet" is the most important job an animal can have


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 26, 2010)

The bottom line that horse people tend to overlook is that donkeys are not horses and will not generally act like them or accept the same form of training. When you roundpen donkeys, it's not the same as horses, they don't respond the same. Do you have anyone who successfully trains donkeys or mules around you? They are totally different animals than horses, and I think that's where donkeys and mules get a bad reputation. People who are used to horses, work with donkeys, and become frustrated by them because they won't lead forward, won't go when snapped with a whip, etc.

Mule and donkey people are very special people I have found. They love their longears and generally don't want stupid, flighty horses





Horses are very much flight animals, they have a very fast reaction time and will move forward immediately to most cues. Donkeys, on the other hand, are more apt to stop and think about things... and when pressured or scared they will plant their feet and go for self-preservation.

It takes a long time to get a good rapport with a donkey or a mule, and if you have a bad training session it takes them a VERY long time to forget it. They learn bad habits and gain opinions (good or bad) about people very quickly.

You generally can't force a donkey to do something (trot in a roundpen, pull a cart) you have to ask them. If they like you, SOMETIMES they will decide to do it for you.

There is nothing wrong with being "pets." Particularly the donkeys. They don't prefer to work (as you have found out trying to roundpen them) and love attention. So "pet" is right up a donkey's alley!

Good luck,

Andrea


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 26, 2010)

Andrea, very well put. Mine are pets for now...I do have a cart but, the foot planting is taking place.


----------



## minimule (Mar 26, 2010)

A mule will lunge if taught but I've never seen a donkey lunge. There's nothing wrong with "just pets". Donks are great huggers and the ones I've been around are such clowns, you can't stay angry or stressed when you're around them.

Donkeys don't typically take as much work as a horse, don't eat as much as a horse, prefer to just be hugged on........pets is the perfect job for your girls.

Now, if you feel you don't have time for them then maybe it would be best to rehome them. Only you can answer that question.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 27, 2010)

I have seen donkeys roundpenned and lunged... but it's somewhat on their terms


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 27, 2010)

I think they should just be pets, like everyone else said. Mine is a pastue puff!



I'll take him out of the fence to dink around with him, but we don't do much work; sometimes we do running in the pasture, but I don't really consider it training: I use it for submission.



As long as they can walk on a lead, they're fine! There are a lot of people who want donkeys, so if you need to give them away, I'm sure you can find a good home for them. Good luck!


----------



## donkeys 3 (Mar 28, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> The bottom line that horse people tend to overlook is that donkeys are not horses and will not generally act like them or accept the same form of training. When you roundpen donkeys, it's not the same as horses, they don't respond the same. Do you have anyone who successfully trains donkeys or mules around you? They are totally different animals than horses, and I think that's where donkeys and mules get a bad reputation. People who are used to horses, work with donkeys, and become frustrated by them because they won't lead forward, won't go when snapped with a whip, etc.Mule and donkey people are very special people I have found. They love their longears and generally don't want stupid, flighty horses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donkeys 3 (Mar 28, 2010)

disneyhorse said:


> The bottom line that horse people tend to overlook is that donkeys are not horses and will not generally act like them or accept the same form of training. When you roundpen donkeys, it's not the same as horses, they don't respond the same. Do you have anyone who successfully trains donkeys or mules around you? They are totally different animals than horses, and I think that's where donkeys and mules get a bad reputation. People who are used to horses, work with donkeys, and become frustrated by them because they won't lead forward, won't go when snapped with a whip, etc.Mule and donkey people are very special people I have found. They love their longears and generally don't want stupid, flighty horses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've given me some things to think about. I've been in the "what now" mode of thinking, but maybe I should rethink my goals.


----------



## krissy3 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a donkey, he is extreamly intelligent, and very emtoinal. I cant train him like a horse , their brain functions differently. I stopped trying to treat him like a horse. He is more like a person, like the others said, you have to ask him if he would like to do something within reason, if the weather is right, and he has nothing better to do, and thinks maybe you will give him a hug, or better yet a carrot, he will do it. _ I did find a trick though , when Willy wont walk forward ... I just go to his rear end and give him a gentile nudge with my hand, no smacking or pushing , just showing him that I want him to move forward. I_ts the first thing we agreed on as far as him doing something that he was being told to do. They make better huggers then trained animals. Willy will walk down stairs, go into houses, our Hotel if you let him, he loads , hates water , will clip and tie for days on end. However when he doesnt want to do something he stands his ground...like my husband.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, I took a break with them, rethought my training program and started working with them. Im taking a slower aproach, right now what im doing is just putting there bridles on them and just letting them hang out in the round pen while i ride my horse. I think the biggest mistake i've done is put a bridle on them and tried to long line them off the bat. Which is pretty much the stupidest thing i ever did with equines, but thats what my old barn used to do, they literally "broke" there driving horses. So it think when i did this they donkeys knew what was coming and reacted, so now im just teaching them to get comfortable with the bit and might do a little flextion left and right. But i keep everything short and sweet with lots of love.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Jun 10, 2010)

PETS ARE PEOPLE TOO! SIMON AND THEODORE ARE THE BEST STRESS RELEVER I HAVE AND ARE CRAZY. THEODORE HELPS ME WATER THE HORSES,SWINGING THE HOSE AROUND,WATER WATER EVERYWHERE AND VERY LITTLE IN THE BUCKETS. I WOULD NOT MISS THIS FOR ANYTHING. SIMON HELPS ROUND-UP THE CHICKENS AT NITE, FEATHERS FLYING AND SCREECHING AND SIMON BRAYING. THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH. SIT BACK AND ENJOY.


----------

